# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Pie qui attaque mon chat

## leo228

Bonsoir,

 A tout hasard, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà eu le cas ou pour les connaisseurs des oiseaux, de pies qui "narguent" et attaquent un chat ?

Voilà cela fait quelques jours qu'avec mon mari on se rend compte que des pies dans notre jardin ne cesse d'embêter notre chat. Hier mon chat était allongé sur la terrasse et une pie s'est approchée de lui et l'a pincé, cela faisait un moment qu'elle lui tournait autour en jacassant et le chat ne faisait que raller en miaulant.
Ce matin, même manège, mais elles étaient deux !

Je ne comprend pas ce qu'elles ont après mon chat et surtout pourquoi ne bouge il pas ? Pourquoi se laisse il faire ? Essayent elles de defendre leur territoire ?

Si quelqu'un a une idée...ou avez vous déjà vu cela ?

----------


## Delphane

C'est assez caractéristique du comportement des pies, ça...
Il est possible qu'il y ait un nid à proximité et, comme pas mal d'autres espèces d'oiseaux, les adultes font diversion pour éloigner tout prédateur potentiel.
Et comme les pies sont des oiseaux intelligents et frondeurs, si le chat ne réagit pas, elles vont aller de plus en plus loin pour le faire bouger. Il est possible que ça les amuse, aussi...  ::

----------


## Houitie

Elles le font avec les cochons d'inde ici, elles viennent les embeter à travers l'enclos. Par contre elles ont essayé avec le lapin qui a chargé et depuis lui est tranquille.

----------


## Delphane

Par contre, je ferais attention avec les cochons d'inde... autant un chat ou un lapin peut se défendre, autant un cobaye ne le pourra pas trop.
(enfin, si elle ne peuvent pas les atteindre à travers le grillage, ça va...)

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les pies de mon jardin (environ une demi douzaine) raccompagnent vivement mes chats (17 !) qui ensuite observent à travers les vitres les combats inter pies sur la terrasse. Une pie peut faire mal (j'ai eu deux chats gravements blessés par des corneilles, qui ont aussi un long bec solide !) et les chats le savent.

Les oiseaux ont des moeurs assez cruelles (les pies chassent les moineaux, les tuent si elles le peuvent, entre autres) et en bande ils peuvent se croire tout permis ! par contre les merles n'ont aucune défense, du moins chez moi.

Ce n'est pas grave, les chats savent se mettre à l'abri ... et savent aussi se venger. J'ai déjà dû faire descendre un chat bloqué à 30 m de haut ... dans un nid de pies où il avait croqué les petits ... avec les parents qui l'attaquaient ... c'est la loi de la nature !

----------


## Houitie

Les cochons d'inde sont en enclos et les pies ne peuvent pas rentrer, elles viennent juste à la grille embêter le monde et s'ils sont trop près elle donne un coup de bec mais ils filent vite ailleurs.

----------


## armandine

Les pies sont super effrontées. Moi aussi je les ai vues s'approcher de mon chat qui se trouvait sur un muret. Je n'en revenais pas. Elles se battent aussi avec les merles pour le territoire et j'entends alors les alertes des merles comme si ils avaient affaire à des chats.
Si ton chat ne bouge pas et se laisse faire, tu peux peut-être agir à sa place quand tu vois qu'elles lui cherchent des noises et leur faire peur.

----------


## leo228

Bonsoir, merci beaucoup pour toutes ces réponses !

Alors en effet elles sont assez effrontées, ici, il y en a plus qu'à ma précédente maison et je n'avais jamais vu des pies comme cela.
Il y a surement un nid ou alors cela les amuses juste ...

Mon chat a une petite blessure en bas du dos, je me demande si ce n'est pas les pies...

Ah oui, par contre mon lapin, il leur part derrière , il ne se laisse pas faire lui, et du coup, elles ne l'embêtent pas.

Et bien sûr, dès que mon mari a vu qu'elle le pinçait il l'a fait fuir, c'est que au début on les regardait faire pour voir leur comportement mais on ne pensait pas qu'elles iraient aussi loin ! D'a partir de maintenant on surveille, pauvre matou !

C'est vrai qu'elles se battent aussi avec les merles, chez moi les oiseaux font "un foin" ! 

Du coup j'ai regardé des vidéos de pies qui attaquent les chats et j'en ai vu pas mal et souvent le chat se laissait faire aussi sur la vidéo...

----------


## Sha-ka

C'est étrange, souvent elles attaquent lorsqu'elles sont (plus ou moins) menacées, la votre chat ne leur fait rien et pourtant elles s'attaquent à lui, peut être par jeu... La seule chose à faire est de les chasser pour qu'elles n'aillent pas trop loin. Il faut savoir que les pies sont des opportunistes et sont capables de manger à peu près tout et n'importe quoi, en début d'année notre chat ramenait quelques fois des souris ; en voyant ça des pies se servaient, ça nous arrangeait bien, plus besoin de nettoyer le cadavre  :Smile:

----------


## surmulot

C'est tres courant et je l'ai vu aussi. Les pies (corvides) n'hesitent pas a attaquer par des simulacres d'agressivite des qu'elles sentent leur nid menace.. Un nid tres haut ds les cimes peut etre ? Corvides sont tres intelligents.

----------


## leo228

Bonsoir,

Et oui mon chat est allongé et ne demande rien et elles lui tournent autour en jacassant comme des folles...l'autre matin encore, j'entendais une pie faire un boucan de tous les diables, je vais voir et bien sûr, mon chat était allongé dans l'herbe et elle était à 30 cm de lui en train de lui tourner autour...je l'ai fais fuir, elle n'est pas revenue, mais mon chat avait l'air serein, comme si cela ne l'embêtait pas...

C'est possible qu'il y ait un nid car j'ai 3 grands arbres, mais mon jardin fait 1600 m2 et à chaque fois qu'elles embêtent mon chat c'est jamais au même endroit (l'autre jour sur la terrasse loin des arbres).

J'aurais tout vu dans ce jardin...l'autre fois c'était un écureuil dans un arbre qui criait parce que mon lapin était dessous, cela a duré des heures, il faisait un bruit cet écureuil, je ne savais pas qu'ils avaient une palettes de sons comme ça, il essayait de s'approcher un maximum du lapin en faisant un bruit bizarre, et au bout d'un moment mon lapin a tapé du pied  et l'écureuil s'est mit à faire une sorte de pleur...surement encore une histoire de territoire...

Ah ces animaux...

Merci à vous pour vos retours.

----------


## domi

au moins c'est mouvementé !!!

----------


## leo228

Ah oui, c'est sûr, j'ai voulu la campagne je l'ai eu !

----------


## pierre alain

Ce matin, Oracle s’est fait coincé par un « essaim » de pies. J’en ai compté sept mais il y en avait d’autres plus haut dans l’arbre. Je n’avais jamais vu ça. Quand je suis sorti (à cause du bruit qu’elles faisaient), en tapant dans les mains, elles se sont envolées plus haut et Oracle en a profité pour filer dans la maison.

Et là, elles recommencent de l'autre côté de la maison, et laissent les autres chats tranquilles.

----------


## del28

il les a peut être enquiquiné récemment ? elles ont bonne mémoire les pies.
dans mon ancien lieu de vie, elles attendaient liza tous les matins et la houspillaient. parce que liza les avait houspillé une paire de fois avant. j'avais presque l'impression que ça les faisait marrer les pies et qu'elles attendaient notre sortie du matin

----------


## corinnebergeron

Par contre il peut aussi exister.des.alliances
J'ai déjà raconté ici comment les pies étaient venues chercher mes chats, les.emmenant en troupeau (11, subjugués par ces étranges joueuses de flûte) sur l'allée, je suivais avec des voisins ... Leurs deux nids étaient attaqués par des geais. Le soir j'ai retrouvé 6 ailes de geais sur mes canapés. Depuis elles les laissent profiter du jardin.
Mon mari a jeté dans.l'herbe.plusieurs kilos de croquettes pour chien dont les nôtres ne voulaient pas, elles.l'ont dégusté.sur plusieurs jours avec les chats à côté qui étaient comme au spectacle.

----------


## superdogs

C'est Epice, il y a quelques années, comme elle fait la ballade avec les chiens, qui se faisaient "attaquer" par des chouettes... Il n'y a plus de chouettes depuis que leur arbre est tombé avec un gros coup de vent.

Ah, on parlait de pies ??!  ::

----------


## phacélie

Je dirais comme del, si elles n'en ont qu'après un chat, c'est qu'elle doivent avoir "une dent" contre lui.

----------


## leo228

Bonsoir,

Ce qui est certain, c'est que dans mon cas, c'est pas mon chat qui a du commencer à les embêter, il était innofensif les derniers temps car malade et il avait le goût à rien, il ne faisait plus rien, plus rien ne l'intéressait, il était en mode survie et d'ailleurs plus jeune, il ne se serait jamais laissé faire comme cela, c'était "une teigne".

----------

